# The Temper Trap



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone got their album "Conditions"

I bought it on the strength of the single "Sweet Disposition" and its a belter - really really good if you like Alternative genre stuff.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I love Sweet Disposition, it's one of my favourite songs at the minute, I'll be giving the album a listen after your recommendation :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

What an amazing song - it was on the t4 festival advert, thats how i found it :argie:


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Great track! just bought it..


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

One of the best songs to come out recently


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

agreed , albums pretty samey - this tracks deffo the best one


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Been after this tune for absolutely ages.

Asked for it on another thread and bam, it was here all along 


Im a bit of a raver but this just haunts me and i looovvvveeee it !!!!!


----------

